# Alexi 600: EMG-HZ H4 review and mod advice



## The Echthros (Jul 8, 2008)

So I purchased a LTD ALEXI-600 yesterday. The guitars construction is awesome feels fucking perfect under my fingers and in my hand; just the right neck carve. I might add I compared this guitar to a jackson RR24 and the ALEXI whooped some serious ass as far as playability goes...but that a whole different topic 

I played this guitar through a Peavey XXX, a Randall RM100(XTC and RECTO), and a V2 at the store i bought it from. When you play it through the tube amps, and the tube section of the V2, you get exactly what you paid for: Alexi's razor edged high output high treble no bass response whatsoever guitar tone. Buying this guitar that is what you paid for, right? It's a tone to grow accustomed to for sure and to be all honest its not my favorite but it isn't the worst thing ever heard. Now. through the solid state section of the V2...this thing totaly owns. I think it may have to do with the bass response of the randall but whatever it is/was the thing became just magical. The tone you get from the combination of the H4 and a solid state amp is really really good and is the main reason i picked this axe up(I'm a solid state enthusiast I guess).

SO...The Alexi with the H4 is awesome. It is brutal and articulate and aesthetically is beautiful and structurally sound. Very happy with the pickup in with solid state amps really not so happy with a tube amp.

It is for this reason I was looking for any suggestions for a replacement pickup for this beast. If and when I do decide to go tube(I've been eyeing the Randall RM100 since its release) I want a pickup that will work equally well in both solid state and tuibe applications. 

I need something that has some more bottom end and some less prominent highs while still maintaining cutting mids. The one thing Inoticed right away with this guitar is the lack of a tone control makes a difference. the treble is almost too much at times forcing me to change the EQ setting on my amp to accomodate. I don't wanna go active like alexi has his guitars now but instead wanna keep it passive. I was allready thinking a Duncan JB or invader(I know theyre polar opposites...) or else a DiMarzio Distortion(I dont remember which i liked since there are three...) or DActivator. boutique pickups arent out of the picture either I just havent experienced too many to have a real opinion or educated selection.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Groff (Jul 8, 2008)

I don't have a problem getting ball rattling lows with my H4 pickups, And I have/had them in alder, and basswood. Sounds godly through either my B52 or my 5150 II.

If it came with two pickups, I'd say switch them out, the H4a (alnico) is a much better pickup for the bridge than the ceramic version is (imo, it's got a lot more lows). I did that to my Damien.

A D-activator sounds quite similar to me, so if you're looking for something different give a JB or Distortion a try. Or for best results, contact Zimbloth and get some Bare Knuckles!!!


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jul 8, 2008)

the H4 in my Viper Baritone actually made my ears hurt through my randall  I swapped that bitch out, although a totally different axe than yours.

my suggestion: Seymour Duncan Custom TB-5


or, if you want mids out the ass and more and something usable for solos that don't make your ears bleed, pick up a Seymour Duncan Blackout Metal and install a switch to switch the output levels.


----------



## mrp5150 (Jul 11, 2008)

The TB-5 is a great choice for alder. Might not work for the Alexi style tone though since I personally find his tone pretty thin and harsh. The Custom is a good bit thicker and warmer sounding.


----------



## The Echthros (Jul 12, 2008)

Well I opted for a JB. hope it works out!


----------



## Lucky Seven (Jul 12, 2008)

il_echthros_777 said:


> Well I opted for a JB. hope it works out!



Why'd you pick the JB?


----------



## TemjinStrife (Jul 12, 2008)

The JB is pretty awesome, even today in its slightly overwound state.


----------



## The Echthros (Jul 12, 2008)

I opted for the JB because for one its the bridge pickup in one of my other alder bodied favorites: Jackson DK2M. I initially wanted nothing to do with the JB because every review I read said there was too much top end but comparing it to other pickups it has proven just the contrary...to my ears anyways. it was a toss up between a JB, a Distortion, or Custom Custom. 

I chose the JB because it has the AlNiCo 5 magnets as opposed to the ceramic magnets the other two have. The original EMG-HZ H4 is a ceramic pickup and was very brittle and harsh sounding. all the ceramic pickups ive eve heard have a certain bit of "sizzle" or "fry" to the top end; I don't want that. the guitar has too much top end as it is with the maple neck through and alder wings and ebony board!

The only issue is it may have too much top end sans the volume pot as is the case with most pickups. It has been suggested that maybe a 250k volume pot may be a solution but isnt that the pot they use for single coils? isnt that gonna rob the pikcup of some power?


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jul 12, 2008)

the custom custom is an alnico II dude, the custom 5 is the alnico 5 version and the SH/TB-5 is a ceramic


----------



## SnowfaLL (Jul 12, 2008)

for some reason to me, for anythin in standard tuning, I love alnico pickups.. Ceramic just seems so stale to my ears.

Hence two tonezone's on the way =]


----------



## The Echthros (Jul 12, 2008)

ill be tuned in D standard

my mistake on the custom custom. I knew there was a reason i opted not to pick that one up: I just got rid a of a guitar with Alnico II pickups...SD AlNiCo II Pro pickups actually.


----------



## yellowv (Jul 12, 2008)

I had an Alexi-600 for a short time. I found the H4 to be pretty harsh sounding, but not only that it was the noisiest damn pickup I have ever played.


----------



## Groff (Jul 12, 2008)

yellowv said:


> I had an Alexi-600 for a short time. I found the H4 to be pretty harsh sounding, but not only that it was the noisiest damn pickup I have ever played.



I've never had noise problems with H4's, and I've had them in 3 different guitars. Maybe it's the PA2 boost that's installed in the Alexi models that makes it noisy and harsh.


----------



## yellowv (Jul 12, 2008)

TheMissing said:


> I've never had noise problems with H4's, and I've had them in 3 different guitars. Maybe it's the PA2 boost that's installed in the Alexi models that makes it noisy and harsh.



The LTD Alexis don't have the boost on them. It was just noisy as hell. I ended up sending that guitar back for various reasons. There could have been something wrong with it. Although you have to remember the Alexi is a maple neckthrough with alder wings and ebony board. It is a VERY bright guitar.


----------



## Groff (Jul 12, 2008)

yellowv said:


> The LTD Alexis don't have the boost on them. It was just noisy as hell. I ended up sending that guitar back for various reasons. There could have been something wrong with it. Although you have to remember the Alexi is a maple neckthrough with alder wings and ebony board. It is a VERY bright guitar.



I had a RR-3 with one, but that was bolt on, so that may be different than bolting it to a piece of maple . Come to think of it, my friend had similar complaints with a maple/alder neck through (can't remember what guitar it was, it's been a while since he sold it) with EMG 81's being bright and ice pick-y. I think it goes VERY well in basswood though. I have the H4 in my Dean, and the H4A (alnico V) in my Schecter avenger, it's thick and chunky as hell!


----------



## The Echthros (Jul 15, 2008)

so i got the guitar back and the JB did the trick. this guitar is a schorcher now with just the right balance of mids and highs and the bottom end i was missing from the EMG-HZ H4. I also threw some SIT 11-50 string on there and she's ready to fucking melt yer face off!


----------

